# Paw RP



## BartBojarski (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi there! Would anyone like to do a paw-themed RP? You know - paw rubs, snuggling to them, tickling, nuzzling or licking. I mostly like my paws getting attention but I don't mind enjoying others' paws - as long as I like them.
Kinds of feet I DON'T like:
- stinky, dirty, musky and sweaty feet
- too humanlike feet - 5 toes and/or toenails

And now about my characters - My fursona/main OC is a wolf. However, he's the only mammal of my OCs. Most them are reptiles. I also have one bird OC (specifically, two. But the second one isn't drawn yet. If you're interested in RPing with me, leave me a note on FA or add me on Skype or Telegram


----------



## heteroclite (Jan 1, 2017)

Wat te fuck.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Jan 1, 2017)

heteroclite said:


> Wat te fuck.


_"Screw the normality, I'm a furry!"_

I don't think it's meant to be normal.


----------



## heteroclite (Jan 1, 2017)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> _"Screw the normality, I'm a furry!"_
> 
> I don't think it's meant to be normal.


Yep. That's true.


----------



## Evanice (Jun 25, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Hi there! Would anyone like to do a paw-themed RP? You know - paw rubs, snuggling to them, tickling, nuzzling or licking. I mostly like my paws getting attention but I don't mind enjoying others' paws - as long as I like them.
> Kinds of feet I DON'T like:
> - stinky, dirty, musky and sweaty feet
> - too humanlike feet - 5 toes and/or toenails
> ...


i'm interested~


----------



## BartBojarski (Jun 26, 2017)

Evanice said:


> i'm interested~


Good! Do you have Skype, Telegram or Discord?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 16, 2017)

Would be interested, have discord.


----------



## BartBojarski (Jul 16, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Would be interested, have discord.


Tell me then


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 16, 2017)

BartBojarski said:


> Tell me then


@Lazyblock11#4451


----------

